# Protec B2 and Uvex goggles (esp. G120)



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Didn't hear from anyone. Looks like my question was too specific... oh well. Anyway, I ordered some Uvex G120s with prescription lenses from sportrx.com. We'll see how it works out.


----------

